# beretta tomcat .32 firing pin question



## packersfan036 (Apr 10, 2016)

is it normal for the firing pin to stay flush with the end of the firing pin hole? doesnt seem to move back or forth, i dont have time for a while to go to the range so thats why im asking.....


----------



## packersfan036 (Apr 10, 2016)

also i have done the pencil test to test the firing pin and it moves the pencil a little but does not shoot it out of the barrel. i was told that doesnt work on all guns and to try a pen or something.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

The 3032 has an inertial firing pin system, so the firing pin is shorter than the the channel. Inertia caused by the hammer striking the rear of the pin drives it forward in the channel to strike the primer.

I just did the same test with my 3032 Tomcat and the pencil only moved about 1/2". I've had mine for about nine or ten years, I think, and haven't had any problems, but I don't shoot it or carry it very often.


----------



## packersfan036 (Apr 10, 2016)

i hjffhjhfjhfhfj


----------



## packersfan036 (Apr 10, 2016)

oh ok so the pencil did not leave your barrel either?


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

packersfan036 said:


> oh ok so the pencil did not leave your barrel either?


Correct, just jumped about 1/2" while holding the barrel at about 45 degrees.


----------



## packersfan036 (Apr 10, 2016)

oh ok well i feel alot better. why do you think the pencil is not leaving the barrel?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

packersfan036 said:


> oh ok well i feel a lot better. why do you think the pencil is not leaving the barrel?


The firing pin does not exert enough energy to push it out the barrel.........


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Mass of the hammer? Strength of the mainspring? Clearly it's sufficient force to crush the primer compound against the anvil enough to ignite it. And that's all that is required. Beyond that, I really don't know.

I really should have paid more attention in school.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

packersfan036 said:


> is it normal for the firing pin to stay flush with the end of the firing pin hole? doesnt seem to move back or forth, i dont have time for a while to go to the range so thats why im asking.....


If you know anyone who handloads, ask them if they have a bullet puller. Pull a factory round, chamber the case, put on ear protection & fire the primer. If the primer dent is sufficient, you're good to go.


----------



## packersfan036 (Apr 10, 2016)

i dont know anyone who handloads.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

packersfan036 said:


> i dont know anyone who handloads.


You can purchase an inexpensive Inertia Bullet Puller. You don't have to be a handloader to use it & no special skills are needed. The cartridge goes in nose down, the retaining cap is snugged & simply hit the other end on a hard, flat surface (like using a hammer) a few times until you see the bullet & powder fall out of the case.

http://www.amazon.com/Frankford-Ars...0360808&sr=8-1&keywords=inertia+bullet+puller


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup, bullet puller is easy to use, and a good solution.

But if it were me, I'd just carve out some time, get to he range and SHOOT it!


----------

